# Used car dealers



## Jumo

We are trying to find a *used car* in the Malaga area ( still new to the area).

For reasons not yet clear to us the search seems more complex than expected:
- we found only *small dealers* with less than 20 cars to choose from,
(and most of the times not what we are looking for)
- we also checked out the official car dealers and interestingly enough
they sell used cars ( 1 or 2 years old) which are visibly worn (in and outside)
e.g. dents, scratches, and they still want significant money for that

So how does one go about to minimize search time and effort?
Are there particular areas in or around Malaga *where one can find big car dealers with huge selections*?
Or is the used car market in Spain more a private/private issue? (who can trust a used car salesman anyway  )

We are looking for a family car like Berlingo, Kangoo or Peugeot Partner.


----------



## jojo

Jumo said:


> We are trying to find a *used car* in the Malaga area ( still new to the area).
> 
> For reasons not yet clear to us the search seems more complex than expected:
> - we found only *small dealers* with less than 20 cars to choose from,
> (and most of the times not what we are looking for)
> - we also checked out the official car dealers and interestingly enough
> they sell used cars ( 1 or 2 years old) which are visibly worn (in and outside)
> e.g. dents, scratches, and they still want significant money for that
> 
> So how does one go about to minimize search time and effort?
> Are there particular areas in or around Malaga *where one can find big car dealers with huge selections*?
> Or is the used car market in Spain more a private/private issue? (who can trust a used car salesman anyway  )
> 
> We are looking for a family car like Berlingo, Kangoo or Peugeot Partner.


 Buying a car is very complicated in Spain and I guess thats why they dont have vast selections. We got ours form a dealer, simply cos they would do all the paperwork for us. Second hand cars here arent cheap tho and most seem to have digs and it does seem that, in general the Spanish dont treat their cars with any real affection. But of course a good garage should rectify that before putting it on the forecourt!? - but that costs!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

Yes, we went to the car dealership and bought a four year old car. It was dented and scratched when we first saw it, but was repaired and resprayed to look like new when we collected it! 
The other route you may want to take is to contact the car rental firms who sell off their cars after one or two years.


----------



## jojo

You'll soon have some new digs and dents after a few weeks of driving here anyway lol!!!

Like I say, cars arent given quite the same respect here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

People do tend to hang on to their cars for longer in Southern Spain, as they don't go rusty. Also because of the recession of course - sales of new cars are well down.

Try the secondhand website segundomano.es:

Coches en Málaga - Segundamano.es

The paperwork is no more complicated than in the UK - but some things are different. Check out this guide:
Tumbit.com - How To Guides - Buying A Car In Spain


----------



## jimenato

I find it very frustrating trying to buy a car in Spain - as you say there are no major secondhand dealerships that I know of and secondhand cars tend to be in poor condition and expensive. I guess the market is just different from the UK. Segundomano.es as suggested is probably a good way to go.

Transfer of vehicle is more much complicated than in the UK to the extent that, for a private deal, most people leave it to a gestor. It's OK if you are buying from a dealer of course - they will do it all for you.

I think that Tumbit guide is a bit misleading (and a bit odd actually).


----------



## jimenato

Another reason that the secondhand market is small is that a fee has to be paid upon transfer of vehicle which can amount to many hundreds of Euros. That's probably why people hang on to their cars longer.


----------



## thrax

Transfering a vehicle costs around 460 euros. Second hand dealers do this for you but of course they have added that cost to the car. But they also have to provide a good warranty which they pay for through insurance, so surprise that is also added to the price. But you do have some peace of mind. A really good place to find second hand cars is between Velez-Malaga and Torre del Mar, on the road south from Velex towards the El Ingenio shopping centre.


----------



## Morten

I tend to search for cars at coches*net ... mixture of privates and dealerships. But yeah that transfer fee is a real nuisance and buying private kinda has to happen during gestor opening hours, whilst its usually more convenient over weekends...but hey, its possible.

...and hey, cars are throwaway cheap in Spain. Compared to Denmark that is, where my dear former countrymen has a 180% car registration tax + 25% vat + roadtax ... which makes a secondhand car up to rund 3times more than here (and means the state of spanish cars suddenly seem wonderfully spotless, as ya aint actually bankrupted after replacing your 88´ Opel Kadett)


----------



## donz

the other thing is that here as I understand it the warranty covers EVERYTHING (instead of the rubbish UK warranties) so again hence a price difference.

Down this way, if you know where Bauhaus is, go past it with it on your right and keep going straight - you'll come into an industrial area and on the left there are some used van places (that have the smaller ones like the Kangoos). There may also be other used car places down in the industrial area (as there is a big scrappie etc there too) but never looked so have a cruise around.


----------

